# A small mod to my Bill Hays TOPFS



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

With inspiration from Flippinouts Ninja day hiker posted by Dallasdeadeye,I decided to add a couple of hole in my TOPFS..a very easy mod but IMO it add more versatility to a already versatile slingshot



















Loaded up ready to shoot










Oh look flat bands but no ties,tested 50 shots no slippage but that's early days,more testing is needed.



















I'm liking this TOPFS even more now if that's possible.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

thats a nice looking pfs. nice mod to it, what size is the hole- im sure its under an 1/8th.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Imperial said:


> thats a nice looking pfs. nice mod to it, what size is the hole- im sure its under an 1/8th.


Thanks the holes are 4mm


----------



## Tirador (Jun 14, 2010)

Great mod! I love great slingshots with nice materials, like Bills! I even like it more when people have the the ballz to make great mods to them!


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Looks good!
I probably should have done that in the first place, and saved you the trouble..


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Bill Hays said:


> Looks good!
> I probably should have done that in the first place, and saved you the trouble..


Actually Bill I was not going to bother either as this shoots best with flats IMO but every now and then I like to give my latex a rest.

Kinda interlude it with tubes that way the latex will last me longer between orders,come to think of it I have the same plans with my seal sniper,

it will have two additional holes so one could use three tube set up (that idea came from your gallery pics) but this G10 is very tough on tools and I think I need to be more careful how I go about it as I don't have a drill press or band saw,essential if I'm going to keep the seal looking professional.

I'm ways of deciding on this yet and it maybe I'll keep it as is and just get a slingshot with holes for tubes in already for back up, when I wish to hold back a bit on my latex usage I think this maybe the best decision


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

That is a nice mod. SS


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

good idea ! would you shoot a ttf pickle fork if someone was selling them ???


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Ry-shot said:


> good idea ! would you shoot a ttf pickle fork if someone was selling them ???


That wou;d depend..actually I can shoot TTF with this one[edit] Like thus


----------



## faca (Dec 24, 2009)

hi which is the use of this whaser?


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

faca said:


> hi which is the use of this whaser?


Pardon me but can you elaborate on the word "Whaser" ? if you mean washer! i.e the ring magnet at the end? ..well its to hold ammo and retain the shot in pouch until I'm ready to shoot...that is all.


----------

